# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  красивые новогодние декоры и акссесуары Германия 2011 -2012

## artemia2000

продам декор новогодний Германия- в связи с отъездом-

Ваша квартира будет похожа на сказку

Акссесуары для каждой комнаты в разных стилях

все куплено в этом году

1 Санта 30 см-100 гривен
2 часы-23 см -50 гривен
3 венок -41 см -60 гривен-ПРОДАН
4 венок-21 см -30 гривен-ПРОДАН
5 зеленые  золотые красные  синие гирлянды мишура плюс золотые шары-по 10 гривен

----------


## artemia2000

для комнаты или коридора в серебрянном стиле

1-пышные серебрянные герлянды по 10 гривен и серебряннные шары
2 -маска-10 гривен _китай-ПРОДАНА
3- венок из лозы серебрянный 28 см -100 гривен
4 венок из лозы серебрянный с игрушками -150 гривен
5-гроздь большая -33 см -100 гривен
6-домик скворечник- 10 см -20 гривен
7 елочка свеча-8 см -15 гривен

----------


## artemia2000

1 шикарный олененок -чудно смотрится под елкой-57 см -150 гривен
2 эйфелевая башня- -золотая-55 см -красиво при освещении и при дополнении лампочками-50 гривен
3 маяк -горит- 26 см -60 гривен
4 елка металлическая под 4 свечи-при горении свечей крутятся ангелочки и издают нежный звон -24 см -40 гривен-БРОНЬ ДЛЯ АЛИНЫ-ПРОДАНА
5 мост большой -80 гривен
6 декор золотой с грушами -23 на 13 -20 гривен

----------


## artemia2000

богатый декор ручной работы в вечернем освещении все  горит
1 фея -фрэя-желтый -салатовый -блестки-100 гривен
2 бабочка большая расшитая -салатово-золотая-
17 на 11 -50 гривен

3 бабочка в каменьях -медно-золотая-13 на 8 -50 гривен
4 гирлянда металл с бисером-1м 50 см -50 гривен
5 тяжелый декор колокоьчик -каменья-бронзово-золотой -23 см -60 гривен
6 гирлянды пышные золотые и золотые шарики
7 звезда ПРОДАНА

----------


## artemia2000

1 олень светодиоидный с санями для дома и для улицы- очень красиво на широком подоконнике с сидящим санта клаусом -играет на гармошке -приятная нежная музыка- 260 гривен
2 санта клаус большой -8 красивых мелодий-играет и медленно совершает движения- светятся диоды в мешке - красив и на камине и в санях -180 гривен

3 скала с шаром и поезом с вагончиками-механизм музыкальной шкатулки-150 гривен
4 маленький макет вертепа с шаром -100 гривен


Санта и сани БРОНЬ ДЛЯ HELEN

----------


## artemia2000

макет вертепа 
описание и фото позже 
проживаем на маршала жукова 
7462928

----------


## artemia2000

рождественский вертеп-ручная работа,заказывала в Австралии ,посылка застряла в пути и получили мы ее только в конце января и поэтому вещичка получилась новой
продаю за свою цену без всяких накруток
цена -100 у е и за вес при пересылке в 4 кг -100 у е

----------


## secretland777

Очень красивые игрушки у Вас!И вертеп очень понравился тоже

----------


## artemia2000

> Очень красивые игрушки у Вас!И вертеп очень понравился тоже


 Спасибо большое за похвалу
Особенно приятно- оценили мой труд ,так как все украшения приобретались путем долгих поисков

----------


## artemia2000

Всех с наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## artemia2000

не могу в постах провести редактирование и указать,что продано
Выставляю фото с ценами на то,что осталось и нового появилось


1-снеговик новый высота- 37 см плюс колпак-вискоза акрил хлопок металл-80 гривен
2 -санта новый выота -37 см плюс колпак-вискоза акрил хлопок металл-80 гривен
3-мишка в колпаке с шарфом новый -высота-19 СМ-вискоза хлопок пинопласт-50 гривен
4-мишка сидит новый белый блестяще-полярный-24 см вискоза хлопок пинопласт-40 гривен
5-санта клаус с мешком и мишкой- 23 см -велюр шишки пластик хлопок -100 гривен
6- венок новый  с сантой-лоза дерево акрил фетр- 100 гривен

----------


## artemia2000

1-подвес новый большой-дерево металл- цена 90 гривен
2-3 подвеса небольших новых -дерево металл бубенцы -по 10 гривен
3-башня эйфелева большая- дерево- 60 гривен
4-вертеп рождественский-использовался один день-цена и комментарий выше постом

----------


## artemia2000

еще
1-лопатка декор деревянная декорированная из коллекции Welcome-80 гривен
2-две бабочки и колокольчик большие в каменьях-по 50 гривен
3-красивые герлянды пышные золотые и золото зелень по 2 м  и серебро- золото по 3 метра- по 10 гривен



тел 7462928

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Ап

----------


## artemia2000

Вертеп продан.
Спасибо

----------


## Nadin777

актуально?

----------


## choice1988

что-то осталось?

----------


## umka23

что есть?

----------

